# Eta Quartz Movements And Others



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Please.........info. wanted:-

ETA F06111.............battery and battery life in the movement???


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

Griff said:


> Please.........info. wanted:-
> 
> ETA F06111.............battery and battery life in the movement???


Renata 371, no idea as to the life though, sorry.

Mark


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

smashie said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Please.........info. wanted:-
> ...


Edit - ignore the post above, either a 371 or a 395 (depending on case type) with an estimated life span of either 68 or 94 months.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks............any link for this?


----------

